# Goldsellerwerbung(GW2) bei buffed.de



## Varitu (15. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habs bisher bei WoW mitbekommen, daß Goldsellerseiten (links) sofort gelöscht werden. Als ich gerade auf buffed.de/Forum gegangen bin, prangerte ganz oben ein Werbebanner von: ***.gwsafe*** wo man ganz einfach Gold und powerleveling kaufen kann. Hab ich was verpaßt oder ist das bei GW2 erlaubt?

Dies habe ich auf der offiziellen GW2 Seite gefunden  


*"Regelverstöße im Spiel*
Entsprechend der Schwere der Regelverletzung werden folgende Verstöße entweder mit einem Punkt auf dem Account (Sperre) oder der dauerhaften Schließung des Accounts geahndet:


unangemessenes Verhalten im Spiel, obszöne, anstößige oder rassistische Wörter, ein ebensolches Verhalten, die Beschimpfung anderer Spieler oder etwaige Belästigungen usw.;
der Erwerb oder der Verkauf eines _Guild Wars 2_-Kontos, von *spielinternen Gegenständen oder Gold gegen reale Währung auf eine Weise, die von Guild Wars 2 und uns nicht gestattet wird;* der Verkauf eines _Guild Wars 2_-Kontos gegen spielinterne Währung; die Unterstützung anderer Spieler bei solchen Transaktionen oder das Vorhaben, solche Transaktionen durchzuführen;
"
Gruß Varitu


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2013)

Bei so etwas bitte einen Screenshot mit dazu packen, damit man den entsprechenden Werbebanner sieht und die Verantwortlichen den Werbepartnern ordentlich auf die Finger klopfen können.


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 

Neben dem Screenshot bitte im Idealfall noch die genaue Uhrzeit + Datum mit notieren. 
Wir haben diese Werbeformen seit jeher explizit untersagt und brauchen die Informationen, um Durchgerutschtes entfernen lassen zu können.


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2013)

Das Problem bei den Anzeigen ist, dass da zig verschiedene Instanzen im Spiel sind und am Ende immer mal Sachen passieren die so nicht gewollt waren.
Das ist aber ein ganz allgemeines Problem.


----------



## Varitu (17. März 2013)

Hallo,

OK, mache nächste mal einen Screeny davon. Die ANzeige kam kurz nach 5:00 und kam auch nochmal wieder nachdem ich diesen Beitrag verfaßt habe. Aber das hilft jetzt wohl nicht mehr. 

Gruß Varitu


----------

